
The Path to Enlightenment - Palm Design Philosophies, Practices and user testing tips - danw
http://www.access-company.com/developers/documents/docs/zenofpalm/Enlightenment.html
======
blader
This is fantastic. I've always really loved Palm software and now I know that
it is for a good reason.

